# Questions about Vegas shooter



## SamSpade

IN Ann Coulter's latest column, she vigorously disputes that anyone can make a substantial living playing video poker.
I actually know a guy who DID do that for a while - until they started changing the way it is done, made better software and the tax laws changed.
Then he came back to work where I do.

But - Ann is right. You really DON'T make a living playing poker. You can enjoy it, and if you're good at it, you can play for a while.
In the long run, you will always lose money.

She hints at a few ideas which I thought over --

What if Paddock was a patsy?

She asks these questions and poses a strange scenario - 

"[FONT=&quot]Why would Paddock unload 200 rounds into the hallway at a security guard who was checking on someone else's room [/FONT]_beforebeginning his massacre? 

How can it possibly take eight days to figure out when the alleged shooter checked into the hotel? 

Why was Paddock wearing gloves if he was about to commit suicide? 

Have any other solitary mass shooters ever had girlfriends? 

If Paddock wasn't making money on video poker -- and he wasn't -- why would he be cycling millions of dollars through a casino, turning every dollar into, at best, 99 cents? "

_Then she poses this:

"[FONT=&quot]If this were a movie script, a terrorist would go to Paddock's room on the pretense of buying guns, kill Paddock, commit the massacre, put his gunshot residue-covered gloves on Paddock's dead hands and slip out of the room when the coast was clear. [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]According to the all-new timeline given by the Las Vegas police -- pending a third revision -- this is at least possible. The hallway was empty, except for a bleeding security guard down by the elevators, for at least two minutes after the shooting stopped. The stairwell was clear for more than half an hour. It also explains the gloves. "

I'd add another one : Why would he have SO MANY GUNS in a hotel at a less than ideal shooting location?
Because he sold GUNS for a living. THAT'S why. That is why he had so much money. He made money selling them.[/FONT]


----------



## GURPS

where is the hotel surveillance footage


----------



## SamSpade

It might explain the dead security guard BEFORE the shooting. If you're in your room full of guns, you don't walk into the hallway and turn an otherwise uninvolved security guard into paste --

But you might if you were ARRIVING to the room - and armed.

It may well be that:

He was selling guns -
He used casinos to launder money - 
The hotel doesn't want this known to the public.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> He was selling guns -
> He used casinos to launder money -
> The hotel doesn't want this known to the public.



I'll go for this before I believe that he's some lone nut.  But I don't believe Oswald acted alone, either.  At least Oswald showed signs to his friends and family, and had a suspicious background.  Supposedly this Vegas shooter was a stellar citizen, normal guy...who just snapped.  The problem is that "snapping" is typically a spontaneous act, and this massacre in Vegas was clearly planned way in advance.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> I'll go for this before I believe that he's some lone nut.  But I don't believe Oswald acted alone, either.  At least Oswald showed signs to his friends and family, and had a suspicious background.  Supposedly this Vegas shooter was a stellar citizen, normal guy...who just snapped.  The problem is that "snapping" is typically a spontaneous act, and this massacre in Vegas was clearly planned way in advance.



The "planning" part is the hole in the "just an arms dealer" speculation, since his previous trips suggest he was looking for a chance to do something massive.

Still, I have doubts we will ever hear a credible story. As long as the story is stupid, I'm going to think the real motive is something someone doesn't want known.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I can attest to poor security at Mandalay Bay,  I was walking through the hotel/conference area trying to get downstairs to the shark reef and happened upon some tables outside of a conference area where all the doors were shut but a full banquet spread was laid out and not a soul was in sight.  I quickly made myself a plate of food and took off looking for the shark reef.


----------



## GURPS

*Reporter Visits Home of Mandalay Bay “Hero” Jesus Campos – Armed Security Guard from Shady Firm Meets Her in Yard*


Yesterday, Loomer reported that Campos’ name has been scrubbed from the Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino employee database. “One day after I exclusively reported that Campos was scrubbed from the official MGM employee profile database ‘WorkDay,’ I decided to track him down and attempt to speak to him at his home in Las Vegas,” Loomer explained. “When I arrived, an armed security guard was standing in front of Campos’s house. The guard, who identified himself as Troy Goff, said he works for a company called ‘On Scene’ that has been hired out to provide Campos with armed security protection.”

According to Loomer and fellow journalist Mike Tokes, On Scene is at best a dubious security company:


[twitter] https://twitter.com/MikeTokes/status/918308216508841984? [/twitter]


----------



## itsbob

SamSpade said:


> The "planning" part is the hole in the "just an arms dealer" speculation, since his previous trips suggest he was looking for a chance to do something massive.
> 
> Still, I have doubts we will ever hear a credible story. As long as the story is stupid, I'm going to think the real motive is something someone doesn't want known.



Unless his previous trips were pure coincidence.. that he had reservations at hotels near big events.  How many other reservations did he have that weren't?  Though, planning something like selling guns on a large scale, wouldn't you want to be near something "big" going on?? All the comings and goings, everyone to busy to notice what it is, or how much you are taking to your room.. you get lost in the crowd.

Maybe the other two were cancelled not because of a change of heart, but because the deal wasn't ready to go yet.

LOTS of questions.. not many answers.. and I don't buy into many conspiracy theory crap..


----------



## Clem72

PeoplesElbow said:


> I can attest to poor security at Mandalay Bay,  I was walking through the hotel/conference area trying to get downstairs to the shark reef and happened upon some tables outside of a conference area where all the doors were shut but a full banquet spread was laid out and not a soul was in sight.  I quickly made myself a plate of food and took off looking for the shark reef.



Reminds me of the chuckle I would get when people unfamiliar with the layout and think they are sneaky pile up a plate from the buffet table outside the poker room (not realizing it was fully intended to be free).


----------



## lovinmaryland

GURPS said:


> where is the hotel surveillance footage



This ^^^  We got clear as day surveillance of Ray Rice knocking his wife out in Vegas how come we have zero surveillance of this guy?  I thought the eye in the sky was watching us all?  How did he manage to check into the hotel w/ his girlfriends id an under her name?  I can tell you I booked a room w/ my son as the second person in the room and he tried to check into the hotel and they wouldn't let him check in w/ out me physically being there.   You mean to tell me theres no surveillance at the check in desk???


----------



## NextJen

So, what is going on?

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/l...gent-care-clinic-union-leader-says/ar-AAtAEls


----------



## vraiblonde

*bump*

Has more information come out about this and I just missed it?


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> *bump*
> 
> Has more information come out about this and I just missed it?






not really 


a few articles about increased security and the shooters 2 yrs of gambling losses


----------



## SamSpade

Two months - and this story has almost totally vanished. No news, no new developments. The only time it comes up at all is during Second Amendment and gun control debates.

I do think the only way this man has anywhere near the kind of money he had was because he sold guns, and the only intelligent reason he spent so much time in casinos - LOSING money - is because it was an acceptable cost to launder money.

And for him to do the business he did, the feds had to know about him.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> Two months - and this story has almost totally vanished. No news, no new developments. The only time it comes up at all is during Second Amendment and gun control debates.
> 
> I do think the only way this man has anywhere near the kind of money he had was because he sold guns, and the only intelligent reason he spent so much time in casinos - LOSING money - is because it was an acceptable cost to launder money.
> 
> And for him to do the business he did, the feds had to know about him.



This is the general consensus in the VraiMonello household.  Tucker Carlson did a piece on it last week and had a couple of investigators with updates, but the lid is closed tightly and burped on this thing.  So it's clearly not just some lone nut.


----------



## Agee

SamSpade said:


> Two months - and this story has almost totally vanished. No news, no new developments.



The largest mass shooting (execution) in this countries history and what Sam said! Very hard to believe the hush that has risen over this investigation. Could this be concentrated effort by the owners of Mandalay Bay to hush the investigation in order to subdue the law suits?


----------



## katsung47

My analysis on Stephen Paddock (10/14/2017)

The gunman of Las Vegas shooting case is described as a gray-man:
No criminal record.
No political ties.
No religious affiliation.
No history of mental illness.
No history of violence
That also fits for a figure works for intelligence unit such like FBI. 



> Paddock worked for the federal government from about 1975 to 1985. He was a letter carrier for the U.S. Postal Service from 1976 to 1978. After that, he worked for six years as an Internal Revenue Service agent, until 1984. Then, he was a federal auditor for one year, in 1985, focusing on defense contractors. Towards the end of the 1980s, Paddock worked for three years as an internal auditor for a company that later merged to form Lockheed Martin.[15] His work career after this period is not entirely clear. He is known to have run a real-estate business with his brother Eric.[16]
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Paddock



It's not so easy to find a job in those offices yet he jumped among them. That means he had a special background. Then he went into real estate business. 

FBI and DEA have no fat budget. Most operation fund comes from victim's. (see #8)



> 8. FBI's profit
> 
> Everything shows that law enforcement agent use isotope money tracing if you have cash savings at home. But how could they steal from innocent people?
> 
> Later I learned from 'National Geography' (1961, June) In article " FBI: public friend number one ". ' Mr. Hoover prides upon the "profit" it shows annually. During fiscal 1960 the FBI received $113,600,000 in operating funds. Fines, savings, and recoveries of stolen property and contraband in cases investigated by the FBI amounted to $142,822,244, or $1.25 returned for every dollar invested by the taxpayer.' It's that 'profit' chase makes FBI a looter. It's that black box practise makes FBI closed and untouchable and new high tech weapons killing without trace makes them ruthless. How do you expect them be in justice while their purpose is pursuing 'profit'?



And I found the Feds made a large profit from real estates business.



> 430. Monopoly the house in north San Jose (8/25/2006)
> 
> .....
> 
> 3. The most important thing is that housing market becomes the best way for Feds to make a profit. They take it as a business. e.g. In my community, a 4 bedroom single family house in 1991 was about 200k. (When Feds started to buy in. The first stage) In 1997, the price went up to high 200k. (when Feds started to buy in house in large scale, the second stage) Now the price is about 600k. If they bought a house in 1991 with 20k down payment, the profit is 400k. (Or 100k after deduct 15 years housing cost if the house haven't been rent off.)



Stephen Paddock might then worked for the Feds as its housing business team member. News said he gambles big in casino. Because the money came too easy and it's not his? He probably lost his life as a scapegoat for this reason. 

http://katsung.forumotion.com/t14-985-las-vegas-shooting-is-a-false-flag


----------



## katsung47

985. Las Vegas shooting is a false flag (10/8/2017)

Las Vegas mass slaughtering was a distraction case done by the Feds(FBI and DEA).  

I am the murder target of the Feds(FBI and DEA). Since I stay at home to avoid being set up, They used to organize tours for my relatives to justify a search and arrest. To cover up the framed case from the sight of public, they used to activate big events to distract. My wife were arranged two tours recently. All follow this style. 

1. 9/2 to 9/8, my wife had a tour to Canada. 
   On 8/31, I wrote in #979





> What will be big event used to distract public's attention? I think    it is war in Korea Peninsula.


   9/3,(next day to 9/2), N. Korea exploded a nuclear bomb. If Trump kept his promise of "Fire and       fury", there would have been a Korea war. 

2. 10/2 to 10/18, my wife had a tour to Europe. 
   On 9/25, in #983, I said,





> "The framed case is going on. My wife said she'll go another trip      to Europe from 10/2 to 10/18. So something will happen at that time."


   10/1, LasVegas mass slaughter took place. (My wife left home at 10/1 evening, around 17pm. she said  the plane would leave at 12:55. What she meant was 0:55 of Oct.2)

3. News said Stephen Paddock might also planned other shooting case in August. It coincides with the murder plot of August. Paddock booked two bedrooms from 8/1 to 8/6 in Blackstone hotel in Chicago which overviews the park where the Lollapalooza music festival took place.(8/2 to 8/5) 

That was the time when I alleged the Feds would create a gas explosion murder on me. (Aug. 3)



> 974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)
> 
> On 8/3, a P.G.& E engineer truck drove in my lane. A worker changed the gas meter of my house. I saw him checked my neighborhood but my house was the only one he had worked at. He left hurriedly after I asking him why there was no notice in advance. I called p.G.& E that night. The operator confirmed there was a meter change that day but she didn't know why. Billing is normal. I allege that was an operation of the Feds. They could have installed some device in that new meter which may cause leaking to their control. Three months ago P.G.& E had a commercial in TV Chinese channel to apologize for deaths caused by gas leaking explosion six years ago. Now they are in action. It can be an explosion murder or an unreasonable search in the name of gas leaking.
> 
> Re: 958. Create a gas explosion (4/28/2017)


----------



## katsung47

989. O.J. almost became a collateral victim (11/2/2017)

O.J. simpson was a target of Las Vegas shooting, I allege. 

O.J. was released at 0:08 a.m. 10/1. That night at 10:05 p.m. the Las Vegas massacre took place. The jail he left is near Reno, Nevada, about 450 miles from Las Vegas - where O.J. was going to live. They gave him plenty of time for the journey. The Feds arranged everything - from timing to location. Be noticed that Friday was only two days to the shooting date Sunday. 



> Simpson has four adult children, two of whom live in Florida, and LaVergne told the Associated Press that “there’s no doubt he’s going to Florida.” Tom Scotto, a friend and golfing buddy, has offered his home in Naples to Simpson.
> 
> However, that state’s attorney general informed the Florida Department of Corrections on Friday that he is not welcome there.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...-early-sunday-morning/?utm_term=.749632819400




The original release time was Monday (10/2), but the shooting which had to accord with the Concert of 10/1 night. So they gave an excuse of "to ensure public safety" to make it on 10/1.  



> Keast said the overnight release from the prison about 90 miles east of Reno, Nevada, was conducted to avoid media attention. No media were near the front gate at the time when Simpson's car left the prison by a back road and entered nearby Interstate 80, she said.
> 
> "We needed to do this to ensure public safety and to avoid any possible incident," Keast said.
> 
> She acknowledged Nevada prison officials misled the media with word about the timing and location of Simpson's release. They had advised it would be no earlier than Monday and possibly in Las Vegas.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/oj-simpson-future-plans-las-vegas-area-parole-jail-release/



I have noticed that the jail system won't do parole job in week-ends. I've talked about that if the Feds want to kill a victim in jail, they used to arrange the arrest on Friday because following would be week-ends. Parole job is on vacation. Of course, for "public safety", there was exception. 

O.J.Simpson is a celebrity, his death would increase the influence of a massacre shooting. That's what a distraction needs. O.J. almost became a collateral victim.


----------



## Gilligan

Lmao!!


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> Lmao!!



The press went into almost immediate blackout regarding this story.  Some guy opens fire at a concert venue and kills a bunch of people....and silence.  A day or so of vague reporting....then it disappeared.

That doesn't sound suspicious to you?

I find Katsung's scenario way more plausible than the "nothing to see here, folks" the press is doing.


----------



## Clem72

One of the interesting things I have heard that doesn't add up.  In almost every mass incident/casualy event you see follow-up videos on youtube/facebook (or hell even goFundMe) showing people recovering in the hospital or displaying their wounds.

At this event there were how many injured, hundreds? Where are the "I was there, look at my bullet wound" videos and posts?  Sure, there are a half dozen videos taken during the event (and many people claiming their phones were taken as evidence), but what about the facebook posts in later days/weeks/months.  None at all?


----------



## katsung47

In August 2017, I wrote the Feds (FBI and DEA) had planned a murder case on me on 8/3/2017. And they always create big event to distract small murder case. That's Las Vegas mass shooting. A late news proved Stephen Paddock prepared a mass shooting on 8/3 too. 


1020. Mass slaughter is a method to distract (5/14/2018)

I had alleged the Feds plotted a murder case on 8/3/2017 or so. A news later proves I'm very correct. 

"974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)

On 8/3, a P.G.& E engineer truck drove in my lane. A worker changed the gas meter of my house ....... Three months ago P.G.& E had a commercial in TV Chinese channel to apologize for deaths caused by gas leaking explosion six years ago. Now they are in action. It can be an explosion murder or an unreasonable search in the name of gas leaking. "

"976. Sessions and garage door (8/21/2017)

On Aug. 3, a "Fed Express" cart roared into the lane, not for delivery, but turned around to drive out. 
Then came the PG&E engineer pick up to replace the gas meter of my house. 

I think they have two plans: 1. To create a gas leaking. 2. To damage newly installed garage door to force a replacement. I believe so because two days later, a US Mail cart rushed into the lane too. Both cars rushed in with high speed that caused large noise. That was not the way to move in small lane. As for why changed a mail car later? The "Fed Express" cart is too big and long, not easy to aim the target in a lane. The mail car is smaller and easy to carry out the impact mission."

I also said something would happen on my wife's tour 10/2 to 10/18. That "something" was later found "LasVegas mass slaughter". It took place two hours before my wife's leaving. Shooting started on 22:10 Oct/1. My wife's flight took off on 0:55 Oct/2. 

"983.Earthquake, hurricane and defense budget (9/25/2017)

The framed case is going on. My wife said she'll go another trip to Europe from 10/2 to 10/18. So something will happen at that time. ......"

"985. Las Vegas shooting is a false flag (10/8/2017)

Las Vegas mass slaughtering was a distraction case done by the Feds(FBI and DEA).  

I am the murder target of the Feds(FBI and DEA). ......."

Here is the news proves my allegation is very correct. Stephen Paddock had prepared a mass shooting case for 8/3 too. 



> LAS VEGAS GUNMAN STEPHEN PADDOCK BOOKED HOTEL ROOMS OVERLOOKING CHICAGO LOLLAPALOOZA FESTIVAL: REPORTS
> BY CONOR GAFFEY ON 10/5/
> 
> booked one room at the Blackstone Hotel in Chicago, shich he was due to check into on August 1, and he booked a second room for check in on August 3, alaw enforcement official told USA Today.
> 
> Both rooms had a checkout date of August 6. The Lollapalooza music festival ran August 2-5 and takes place in Grant Park.
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/las-vegas-shooter-stephen-paddock-lollapalooza-chicago-678828?yptr=yahoo


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> The press went into almost immediate blackout regarding this story.  Some guy opens fire at a concert venue and kills a bunch of people....and silence.  A day or so of vague reporting....then it disappeared.
> 
> That doesn't sound suspicious to you?.



Considering what motivates our "press" these days?...nope.  Look at the stunning lack of reporting on school shooter incidents that were cut short by and armed and motivated SRO. Nothing to see here...let's move along.


----------



## SamSpade

Last I *heard* - they have no idea why he did it.


----------



## katsung47

1054. The character of plot (12/29/2018)

On Aug. 3/2017, a PG&E worker came to my house and replaced the gas meter. I was afraid  of a gas explosion and called the company. See "974. Prepare for a gas leaking (8/9/2017)" Two months later, I found the Feds had prepared a mass shooting case between 8/3/17 to 8/6.

A plot two months later: My wife was arranged a tour to Europe on 10/2/2017. Two hours before her leaving, there was a mass shooting happened in Las Vegas. The Feds used to arrange travel for my wife so it's easy to create accident death on her. The mass shooting was used to distract the murder plot on my case. 

Then the news reported Las Vegas shooter Paddock also prepared a shooting case on 8/3 in Chicago. 

LAS VEGAS GUNMAN STEPHEN PADDOCK BOOKED HOTEL ROOMS OVERLOOKING CHICAGO LOLLAPALOOZA FESTIVAL: REPORTS
BY CONOR GAFFEY ON 10/5/

booked one room at the Blackstone Hotel in Chicago, which he was due to check into on August 1, and he booked a second room for check in on August 3, a law enforcement official told USA Today. 

Both rooms had a checkout date of August 6. The Lollapalooza music festival ran August 2-5 and takes place in Grant Park. 

http://www.newsweek.com/las-vegas-shooter-stephen-paddock-lollapalooza-chicago-678828?yptr=yahoo

In October plot 2018, My wife was arranged a Mid-east tour on 10/14/2018. Same time PG&E cut power supply to North California area. I think it was unusual and wrote "1044. Shut off power supply to "prevent" fire (10/20/2018)"

Three weeks later Paradise fire took place. It was the biggest fire in California history and would play a big distraction. 



> California fire: PG&E canceled planned power shut-off in Paradise area just before Camp fire broke out
> 2018/11/16
> 
> On Oct. 14, the company cautiously shut off power to some 60,000 Sierra foothills and North Bay customers, hoping to prevent any downed power lines from sparking a fire. On Nov. 6, PG&E again began warning 70,000 customers — including those in the town of Paradise — that it might flip the switch in the face of fire danger.
> 
> https://www.sandiegouniontribune.co...toffs-wildfires-utilities-20181116-story.html



Do you see the similarity? 1. PG&E involved. 2. My wife was a murder target. Travel arranged because accident are easy to create. 3. Big events created to distract. 4. I wrote my suspicion in advance and was later proved by news report.


----------



## SamSpade

Well it's "official" - they have no idea.

https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime...nds-no-motive-for-las-vegas-shooting-1584677/


----------



## stgislander

SamSpade said:


> Well it's "official" - they have no idea.
> 
> https://www.reviewjournal.com/crime...nds-no-motive-for-las-vegas-shooting-1584677/



I heard that on the radio this afternoon.


----------

